# Yes Pick Your Line Alternatives (directional all-mountain freeride boards)



## Kevin Li (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

Intermediate-advanced rider here. My current quiver is a Capita Peter Line (which is basically a capita mercury in 153cm) and a HS Rair in 155cm. I mostly deal with east coast ice but I do a few trips to Utah/Colorado every year and I have a buddy moving to Japan this Summer, so it seemed like a good time to get a directional all-mountain free ride board that would be stable in icy/groomed conditions but could be decent in powder as well (neither of my boards feel particularly great in powder). I had my heart set on a Yes PYL but the 2017 appears to be sold out and the graphics on the 2018 just turned me off of it entirely. Any recommendations? I think the rossignol magtek xv looks beautiful and is on sale but wondering if that will be too advanced/big of a board for me (I'm 5'7" and 160lb). I was also looking a the Burton Skeleton Key and Flight Attendant. In summary, just looking for other options for a directional all-mountain freeride board.

Cheers.


----------



## Kevin Li (Dec 21, 2016)

I should maybe comment that I'd love something that is really quick edge to edge and still feels nimble.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I strongly recommend the Lago Open Road, Flow Solitude, or Ride Alter Ego. I own or have owned all of them, and built like you, and they're some of my top picks for what you're looking for. From your list I would go FA. Maybe add a Custom Killroy too, early release, so you can get one now, but might be hard to find.


----------



## CSNM (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm looking at the flow solitude for pretty much the exact same thing but I ride in New Mexico and Colorado. How quick turning and nimble is it? Also, I'm 175 lbs, would you recommend a 158 or 161? (Sorry for jacking the thread btw)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

159 probably. It's a solid deck for sure.


----------



## Kevin Li (Dec 21, 2016)

I managed to find a pic of the 17/18 FA and the new graphic looks great. Any thoughts on how the FA compares to the others for what I want?


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

CSNM said:


> I'm looking at the flow solitude for pretty much the exact same thing but I ride in New Mexico and Colorado. How quick turning and nimble is it? Also, I'm 175 lbs, would you recommend a 158 or 161? (Sorry for jacking the thread btw)


I rented a Flow Solitude 161 last week, my most similar board is a K2 Ultradream 161. I only used it for an hour on hardpack but in comparision I found the Solitude stiff, difficult to initiate turns and get on edge and anything but nimble. I was right at the bottom end of the weight scale and pistes were awful but my advice would be to leave it the the Big Boys.

Ps I'm 155lbs


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

No trying to be a dick, but the Solitude isn't a very stiff deck in terms of freeride. It's a bit more than mid flex on the all mountain spectrum. At 160lbs I owned the 58 and it was great. Me thinks your issue was coming from flat to camber. The Ultra and Solitude are a similar flex.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm 5'7/170ish and have the FA in 159, it's amazing. Very quick edge to edge and has that big nose to help with float. I also ride Ice coast mainly and holds up fine on hard packed groomers. Took it to Whistler early Feb and was super fun there esp. I take it for park laps whenever I ride it also, esp on jumps it's solid. Love it, can't go wrong with the FA esp based on what you're looking for.


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kevin Li said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I think the rossignol magtek xv looks beautiful and is on sale but wondering if that will be too advanced/big of a board for me (I'm 5'7" and 160lb). I was also looking a the Burton Skeleton Key and Flight Attendant. In summary, just looking for other options for a directional all-mountain freeride board.
> 
> Cheers.


Hey man I was in the exact same spot earlier this season. I was stuck in between the Rossi XV and the PYL. I went with the 163 XV and it was so worth it. Such a fun board to ride. Carving is a dream on this thing and it can absolutely tear up groomers. I was worried it would be too grabby in hard snow but it isn't at all. This thing also absolutely bombs and I found I can even lay out some decent carves on ice patches. I also got to ride it this weekend in some CO powder (had to hike a bit but worth it). It felt so good riding through the pow (surfy and no rear leg burn), but where it really surprised me was in the trees. It was way quicker edge too edge then I thought it would be and turned super super fast when I need it too. I was just a beast overall. I even has some fun on it in the park. Jumps well, but I don't recommend rails. 

Also, The Rossi is beautiful (even more so in person). I usually get 3-4 comments a day on it.

Anyway, that's my two cents. I wouldn't get an FA if you see ice though, Burton makes great boards but I am not a fan of their edge hold.


----------



## Kevin Li (Dec 21, 2016)

jacobenchile3 said:


> Hey man I was in the exact same spot earlier this season. I was stuck in between the Rossi XV and the PYL. I went with the 163 XV and it was so worth it. Such a fun board to ride. Carving is a dream on this thing and it can absolutely tear up groomers. I was worried it would be too grabby in hard snow but it isn't at all. This thing also absolutely bombs and I found I can even lay out some decent carves on ice patches. I also got to ride it this weekend in some CO powder (had to hike a bit but worth it). It felt so good riding through the pow (surfy and no rear leg burn), but where it really surprised me was in the trees. It was way quicker edge too edge then I thought it would be and turned super super fast when I need it too. I was just a beast overall. I even has some fun on it in the park. Jumps well, but I don't recommend rails.
> 
> Also, The Rossi is beautiful (even more so in person). I usually get 3-4 comments a day on it.
> 
> Anyway, that's my two cents. I wouldn't get an FA if you see ice though, Burton makes great boards but I am not a fan of their edge hold.


Thanks for the input. I definitely don't doubt that the rossi would be better on ice than the FA, I'm mostly worried that I won't feel nimble/agile on such a big board. I'm wondering if you;ve also ridden the FA/PYL before?


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

How comfortable are you with full camber boards? The FA is pretty much pure camber, but the XV and the PYL are both RCR. Also the XV has some pretty serious magnetraction on it and it's a board that's usually sized up... it might be a very very different ride than what you're used to.


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kevin Li said:


> Thanks for the input. I definitely don't doubt that the rossi would be better on ice than the FA, I'm mostly worried that I won't feel nimble/agile on such a big board. I'm wondering if you;ve also ridden the FA/PYL before?


Unfortunately no. I was worried about the same thing too actually, but the Rossi does rides small. I have a 163 and it feels like a 155 or so. I have ridden the NS Proto Type 2 (160), NS swift (157) and it was noticeably quicker. I was actually really surprised, I Felt incredibly nimble on this board and was able to do some pretty tight trees at speed. From my days of riding it, it has all the benefits of a big board when you need them and most the benefits of a small board as well. I would also say the Rossi is a little better in Pow then the FA because of its shape and the fact that it isn't fully camber all the way through the board. I recommend you talk to the guy from back country that I did. He was super helpful and sold me on this board (and He also gave me a 15% discount).


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

Kevin Li said:


> I had my heart set on a Yes PYL but the 2017 appears to be sold out and the graphics on the 2018 just turned me off of it entirely.
> Cheers.


I feel like with any board purchase, by the 3rd of 4th time you take it out you don't really notice the graphics anymore, not to mention a heavy sticker/decal job couldn't fix!

sidenote: most Yes boards seems to be on the understated side in terms of colors and graphics (except for the emoticon and hellyes)


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dave785 said:


> How comfortable are you with full camber boards? The FA is pretty much pure camber,


Nonsense. The FA is what Burton calls 'directional camber' which means rocker nose (especially when weighted) and camber in the center and under the rearfoot.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

one other thing, i feel like the Yes Standard would be a better choice than the PYL given what you described (east coast, with few trips out west)

it's super stiff (I think it's Yes' most stiff board in their lineup) so would be great for groomers and hardpack/ice - but it a directional twin, and more important, it's the only board that comes with "slam back inserts" which was made for powder


----------



## Kevin Li (Dec 21, 2016)

The High Society Rair that i ride definitely has more camber and is stiffer than the capita, but I haven't test ridden these boards so I don't know how much I would enjoy the differences. Isn't the point of a quiver to have different boards for different days of riding? That said, i understand that some boards might just be too much for me or I wouldn't have fun on them, which is why I'm looking for advice.

It might be really silly to care about the graphic but I just have a hard time spending a bunch of money on something that I don't think looks cool. Pretty silly of me, i'll readily admit 

I was mostly looking at directional boards since I already own two twins (the capita is a near twin) and I am happy to do park laps with those.


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

I bought a Skeleton Key ten days ago and was able to ride it for seven days. Such an amazing board! 
Edge hold is fantastic (not super surprising given that it has a substantial camber), absolutely amazing in pow, fun as a carver, quick edge to edge - I couldn't be happier ...


----------



## Kevin Li (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the thoughts. I actually found a PYL from this year on sale on geartrade so I took the plunge (which sort of invalidates the thread, but there's always the chance i won't like that ride 

Will post my thoughts on it once I get it on the hill. Thanks again.


----------



## Slackcountry (Dec 9, 2018)

And @Kevin Li how is the PYL ?


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi 
I am in the same situation as you right now.
Choosing between Jones Flagship or PYL, so how is PYL working out for you?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RHSTi said:


> Hi
> I am in the same situation as you right now.
> Choosing between Jones Flagship or PYL, so how is PYL working out for you?


That's easy: Flagship is a plank, the PYL is not.

So it depends what you're looking for. A serious big mountain stiff and stable board; or a board that will take care of most terrain and conditions while still being pretty nimble and manageable......


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

so I guess Flagship is the stiff and PYL is the nimble one.
which one has better edge hold? and better in ice condition?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RHSTi said:


> so I guess Flagship is the stiff and PYL is the nimble one.
> which one has better edge hold? and better in ice condition?


Flagship will have a lot more edge hold. I think it has magne-traction or something of the likes, longer sidecut radius and more effective edge.


----------

